# Public land dandy



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My buddy shot this buck this morning.
Noble county


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice was that in aep property...


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

That is a beauty!!! Way to get r done!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've found some really impressive buck sign on public land. Most people avoid it because it is so hard to hunt! It is truly some of the wildest territory we have to hunt. Or, they believe the old nonsense that there are no decent deer on public land! 

My BIL hunted the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area, after part of it was opened to public hunting. Told me that he saw some incredible bucks back in there. But, you'd better have a crew on call in case you down one of them. No vehicles allowed in their. He whacked a big one, and it about killed him getting it out of there. And he does not smoke! 

I would suggest the following modification to the law. No motor vehicles allowed, unless you are recovering a big game animal.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

mmtchell said:


> Nice was that in aep property...


MWCD land


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats it’s a wonderful looking deer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that would be a trophy on any property. congrats on getting him.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats awesome looking deer looks pretty wide..


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've found some really impressive buck sign on public land. Most people avoid it because it is so hard to hunt! It is truly some of the wildest territory we have to hunt. Or, they believe the old nonsense that there are no decent deer on public land!
> 
> My BIL hunted the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area, after part of it was opened to public hunting. Told me that he saw some incredible bucks back in there. But, you'd better have a crew on call in case you down one of them. No vehicles allowed in their. He whacked a big one, and it about killed him getting it out of there. And he does not smoke!
> 
> I would suggest the following modification to the law. No motor vehicles allowed, unless you are recovering a big game animal.


I agree 100%. What about boning/packing it out? Might be a decent option to consider.


----------

